# Problème upload de photos sur Facebook



## drcubi (3 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
je poste ici pour un problème lié à l'envoi de photo sur Facebook.
Que ce soit sur Firefox ou Safari, je n'y parviens plus.
Sur Firefox, le fait de cliquer sur "Uploader" une fois les photos sélectionnées ne fait rien. 
Sur Safari, c'est un problème de "Serveur non trouvé" une fois l'upload lancé.

Qu'en pensez vous ?  
Avez vous déjà rencontrez ce problème ?
Que me conseiller vous ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## twinworld (3 Août 2009)

ça fait combien de temps que ça marche plus ? Vous avez essayé de redémarrer votre ordi ? vous avez fait quelques opérations de maintenance : vider la cash, réparer les autorisations ?

Note du modo : drcubi, avant d'ouvrir un topic, il faut lire les annonces annotées "à lire avant de poster", lorsqu'il y en a en tête du forum où tu comptes le faire, là, ça t'aurait évité de poster au mauvais endroit ! 

On déménage ! (twinou, "vider la cash", c'est quoi, ça ? Un bracage de banque ? )


----------

